# Where can I find good quality wholsesale t-shirts + screenprinting for under $2 ea in los angeles area



## Ames21 (Jun 11, 2009)

I everyone, I am a very new and small business and need to find good quality wholesale blank t-shirts plus screenprinting at the same place in the los angeles area. I need the t-shirts to be under $2 but again, great quality, not hanes or others like it. Thanks so much...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forums!



> I need the t-shirts to be under $2 but again, *great quality*, not hanes or others like it.


The first thing you need to know is that "great quality" and cheap price don't go together.

If you want "great quality" you're going to have to pay for it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I want to find a great quality steak and a beer in the Melbourne area for under $5. Doesn't mean it's going to happen.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Ames21 said:


> I everyone, I am a very new and small business and need to find good quality wholesale blank t-shirts plus screenprinting at the same place in the los angeles area. I need the t-shirts to be under $2 but again, great quality, not hanes or others like it. Thanks so much...


 
Goodluck, you won't find it here in southern cali for the price your asking...


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Ames21 said:


> I everyone, I am a very new and small business and need to find good quality wholesale blank t-shirts plus screenprinting at the same place in the los angeles area. I need the t-shirts to be under $2 but again, great quality, not hanes or others like it. Thanks so much...


Are you wanting to spend no more than $2.00 for a great quality blank shirt with printing? I'm afraid that isn't going to happen. Even a blank Hanes, Gildan, Jerzees etc can't be purchased for less than $2.00 including freight unless you purchase large quantities.

Good luck!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

when you find such a deal...let us know so we can get rich!....not going to happen anywhere on the west coast....Even with a $1 shirt, you are not going to get a finished product for $2...You will still have shipping cost to get the garment...So I am afraid this is just a pipe dream


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

Solmu said:


> I want to find a great quality steak and a beer in the Melbourne area for under $5. Doesn't mean it's going to happen.


 LMAO

Ames, the salvation army has many shirts with prints for under 2 bucks each. What you are looking for does not even exist in my world. would be great if it did.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I would suggest invest 10 to 20 grand on a setup of your own and make them yourself. Even doing that the actual cost of your premium shirt will be higher than what you want.

How many shirts are you actually looking for? if you are looking for like 10,000 shirts you might be in luck. Try Dan Miller Promotional Apparel located in Westlake California. They can handle 10,000 count shirt orders and with thier auto presses they keep the price way down on huge orders.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Cjoe Design said:


> I would suggest invest 10 to 20 grand on a setup of your own and make them yourself. Even doing that the actual cost of your premium shirt will be higher than what you want.
> 
> How many shirts are you actually looking for? if you are looking for like 10,000 shirts you might be in luck. Try Dan Miller Promotional Apparel located in Westlake California. They can handle 10,000 count shirt orders and with thier auto presses they keep the price way down on huge orders.


Note the original poster said "new and small business." lol Highly doubt anything near that quantity or anything of a quantity that would entitle a $2 price tag.

Anyway, end of thread.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

They also said "great quality, not hanes or others like it". A printed shirt for under $2 is possible, but what this poster is requesting is simply *not possible*.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

wow that's crazy, let us know how its goes


----------

